# Railworks 3, Train Simulator2012:only 5 quid on steam!



## treelover (Mar 18, 2012)

Not usually a fan of train sims, but its a brand new version, this year, wonder why it is so cheap?

hope they do similar offers for other games..


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2012)

treelover said:


> Not usually a fan of train sims, but its a brand new version, this year, wonder why it is so cheap?
> 
> hope they do similar offers for other games..


 
They get you with the DLC costs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)

What I know about gaming can be written in capital letters with a thick crayon on the back of a postage stamp, but humour me. What are DLC costs?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What I know about gaming can be written in capital letters with a thick crayon on the back of a postage stamp, but humour me. What are DLC costs?


 
Down Loadable Content

Buy an extra train carriage for only $2.99!

Or more likely - employ a signalman to get your train moving for $14.99 a month.


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Down Loadable Content
> 
> Buy an extra train carriage for only $2.99!
> 
> Or more likely - employ a signalman to get your train moving for $14.99 a month.


 
In Railworks case its new trains and new routes, the trains being especially seductive.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 18, 2012)

You got railworks 2012 free if you already owned railworks 2011.

Unfortunately it's a higher spec than its predecessor and although free, it rendered it uplayable on my pc.  

Not the most interesting of games i may add.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

in a wonderful move they actually  had  a zombie mode DLC


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2012)

lol train simulator?? Is there anything exciting about them except for crashing them?

Oh it seems from this vid that no, that is in fact the most exciting thing 



(at 2.45, and 9, and 14.45 )


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love this so much I daren't buy it.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

I want a


smmudge said:


> lol train simulator?? Is there anything exciting about them except for crashing them?
> 
> Oh it seems from this vid that no, that is in fact the most exciting thing
> 
> ...




Those last two crashes in particular were spectacular. Very realistic. I almost felt what it would be like to be a driver of one of those trains in real life. Scary stuff.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd love this so much I daren't buy it.


This. I'd never see the light of day again


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Those last two crashes in particular were spectacular. Very realistic. I almost felt what it would be like to be a driver of one of those trains in real life. Scary stuff.


 
What happens in that last one? Is it just going too fast?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> What happens in that last one? Is it just going too fast?


 
It seems like all the carriages and locomotives are indestructible so I've no idea.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to really enjoy Railroad Tycoon and ATrain back in the day, is this similar or is it more geared towards complete train spods?  If that makes any sense


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Epona said:


> I used to really enjoy Railroad Tycoon and ATrain back in the day, is this similar or is it more geared towards complete train spods?  If that makes any sense



On this one you drive the train. And change points etc in sideings.

Its a simulator from a driving and signals pov.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

At risk of looking like an anorak, this looks quite fun.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> On this one you drive the train. And change points etc in sideings.
> 
> Its a simulator from a driving and signals pov.


 
Cheers, doesn't sound like it's for me then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Epona said:


> Cheers, doesn't sound like it's for me then.



Yeah it's not a strategy game. It's quite boring, like most simulators if you're not into the subject matter, as it's more about realistically controlling a train and associated tasks rather than the running of a rail company or an arcade take on it.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 26, 2012)

There is no commodity trading as in RT, nor system building as in AT. The missions are mostly shunting stock around, whilst having to change points to get from A to B, or picking passengers up along a predefined route whilst obeying speed limits and stop signals.

The steam train missions can be a challenge in manual fireman mode, having to control the firebox, dampers and injectors in order not to run out of steam whilst chugging up a steep incline. But, really nothing like RT or AT, it is more of a virtual, model railway offering a bit more complexity.

A-Train 9 has recently been released, although, I haven't tried it yet, that may be more your cup of tea.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you go for a walk through the carriage, for a laugh while the train crashes?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can you go for a walk through the carriage, for a laugh while the train crashes?



There's various 'views' and one is a carriage view iirc. But i don't think blood and guts is part of the simulation if that's what you're after (although can't say for sure, but traditionally simulators spend the memory allowance on nice scenery rather than gore).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

I was merely after some panicked screaming of 'who's driving the train' and a bit of frantic running around from the passengers.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info C66 and Jackobi - it was the system management/resource handling/logistics that I liked about ATrain/Railroad Tycoon, the trains were just what you used to facilitate it, without actually driving them, it's the commerce/empire (or corporation) building stuff that interests me more than train driving. Although if I were offered the chance to help out on a steam train IRL I wouldn't say no, that would be several shades of awesome iykwim   But on the PC not so much


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought this the other day from Amazon. It's really good. It feels like you're driving a real train! The shadows play across the surfaces realistically, and the interiors move about like you're really moving.

I also picked up this as a download:



That's good as well.  Mixed reviews though.  Seems to be a lot of people moaning that a simulator actually simulates....


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

_Amazing_ graphics!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just get over yourself and buy it.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

Why's the fella getting out of his cab and running about all the time though?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 11, 2012)

It needs hordes of passengers on the platforms


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Just get over yourself and buy it.


Waaaaaaay too spoddy for me.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> _Amazing_ graphics!


It needs a powerful PC to run it though.

One thing I don't like is that there's no scoring system, or any tally of which missions you've completed. You just get one message at the end of each mission to say you've completed it and that's it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 11, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It needs hordes of passengers on the platforms


You can up the number of people, but apparently it causes issues on some systems.  Also there's not that many different people models, so you end up with a lot of twins/triplets.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Why's the fella getting out of his cab and running about all the time though?


You need to set all the switches and turn everything on (which includes going to the rear of the train to turn the tail lights on) before you set off. This is what some people were complaining about.

You also get to muck about with the auto-announcement system.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Waaaaaaay too spoddy for me.



I know, i know.

But you do have these periodic fantasies about it. 

I bought the 2011 one. And when they upgraded to the 2012 version all those who owned the 2011 one got it for free. Which is nice until you discover it no longer runs on your machine.  they make a lot of their money from the add ons. Which are a train spotter's wet dream tbf.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 11, 2012)

You can get Railworks content from third parties too, and some free stuff as well.

I've already downloaded the London to Brighton add-on, which is great because I know bits and pieces of the line fairly well, and the trains are (more or less) the same as the ones that run round here. I've got my eye on a couple of East Coast Mainline add-ons that are due to be available soon too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was even winging it with 2011 tbh. I attempted to use the create a line editor and my pc subsequently sulked then curled into fetus position and died over the affair. Desperately need a new PC. Funds tied up in other boring matters for the rest of the year though, unfortunately. Not that I even like playing train simulator. I just like the idea of it and fiddle for half an hour or so.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 11, 2012)

I scoffed when I first read about this but the more I think about it the more I want it.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You need to set all the switches and turn everything on (which includes going to the rear of the train to turn the tail lights on) before you set off. This is what some people were complaining about.
> 
> You also get to muck about with the auto-announcement system.


Can you punch passengers that get in the way? That would make it more interesting.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I scoffed when I first read about this but the more I think about it the more I want it.



You can even buy a controller so you're properly in the train, likes! 

I did this once with flight simulator. Then realised i'd really need to spend about £20,000 if I wanted to properly feel I was manning an aircraft rather than staring at a computer screen with fields slowly passing underneath for hours on end. Unless you cross the sea of course. Then the colour changes for a bit.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2012)

I used to go out with a bloke who had a helicopter sim with proper controls because he was going to be a chopper pilot. Ten years' on, 3 kids later, he's still working in IT sales


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I used to go out with a bloke who had a helicopter sim with proper controls because he was going to be a chopper pilot. Ten years' on, 3 kids later, he's still working in IT sales



Sim pits are fun though, if expensive. I want one myself but don't earn enough to justify one.  but also


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Sim pits are fun though, if expensive. I want one myself but don't earn enough to justify one.  but also


He lived with his parents until he was 30


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> He lived with his parents until he was 30



Which is probably how he afforded it! 

(the wanker)


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Which is probably how he afforded it!
> 
> (the wanker)


Yep!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Railworks 3 and all add-ons currently heavily discounted on Steam. If I'd known they'd do that I wouldn't have just bought a load of stuff!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2012)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!


Which people?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Which people?


 
The sort of people who would play a train simulator.

I'm pretty broadminded and y'know what consenting adults get up to in the privacy of their own home is between them be that scat, shildo's, water sports, nails through foreskins or such, but this is just perverse.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 13, 2012)

What's wrong with it? People play other kinds of simulators.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2012)

ok

1.) steam sale.
2.) massive japanese train fetish  (ffs one of my firt game changing anime was eva)
3.) zombie dlc



please tell me why i shouldn't


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's £6.99 for the next 20 or so hours. It's also worth getting even if you already have it to get the dlc bundled with it for that price.


----------

